# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Cùng chiêm ngưỡng những hòn đảo đẹp mê hồn trên biển Địa Trung Hải

## hangnt

_Biển Địa Trung Hải vốn nổi tiếng với vẻ đẹp thơ mộng, giống như một bức tranh thuỷ mặc được điểm xuyết bởi nhiều hòn đảo đẹp mê hồn. Dưới đây là những hòn đảo độc đáo nhất nằm trên "thiên đường màu xanh" này._


Đảo Brac (Croatia)


Đảo Formentera (Tây Ban Nha)


Đảo Malta


Đảo Mykonos (Hy Lạp)


Đảo Sardinia (Ý)


Đảo Djerba (Tunisia)


Đảo Corfu (Hy Lạp)


Đảo Corsica (Pháp) 
_Nguồn:  Toquoc.gov.vn_

----------


## thientai206

có những nơi đẹp dư lày xaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## showluo

phải nói là quá đẹp
sống ở mấy nơi như này thì sướng phải biết

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn những bức ảnh tuyệt vời quá.

----------


## dung89

Ôi mê ly :dance:

----------

